# What happens if boots are too loose?



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

My boots are about .5 size too big to a size 1 too big I'd say. So would that affect anything or just affect comfortibility or does it not affect me at all? Thanks!:laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If they're only a size too long I wouldn't really worry about it too much. Ideally you'd like to return them. But if that's out of the question then you shouldn't have a huge problem as long as they're not loose in the toe box. 

If they are loose in the toe I'd recommend adding boot shims to fill the space. You can them them at tognar.com


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

So like this?
BONTEX INSOLE SHIMS


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

What I found is that that the boot is too loose in the wrong places and too tight in the others. 

I added spacers etc but the boot was never as comfy or responsive as it should have been.

Getting the right size fixed all of these issues.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

toe bang, heel lift, pressure point from wratchin the binding down too much, poor support and poor performance....not to mention pain. Imho even the right size boot will need some modding after awhile due to some packing.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> My boots are about .5 size too big to a size 1 too big I'd say. So would that affect anything or just affect comfortibility or does it not affect me at all? Thanks!:laugh:


Wait until you start walking and your sock starts to bunched up because your foot is sliding around...happened to me with some boots I ordered that were slightly too big and drove me nuts....sold them on ebay.
Personally I'd say if you can swing it, get fitted for a pair that fits correctly. Your boots will continue to pack out with riding and continue to get looser.

Krug


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Backcountry said:


> So like this?
> BONTEX INSOLE SHIMS


I personally prefer these. It's foam so it's softer. It has an adhesive backing and can be sanded to make the edges rounded so they contour to the inside of the boot. 

1/8' BOOT FOAM- 10'x10'

I've used these by creating my own insole shim, cutting side shims for the toe box, and right now I have a piece on the top of my liner over the toes to close some space. They're versatile and easy to work with and relatively inexpensive. It's hard to find a boot that fits your foot perfectly. Don't fret too much about them being a little big. This is a pretty solid solution if exchanging them isn't an option.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> toe bang, heel lift, pressure point from wratchin the binding down too much, poor support and poor performance....not to mention pain. Imho even the right size boot will need some modding after awhile due to some packing.


Agreed. As good a fit as possible, heel lift sucks!


----------

